

Windows Vienna / 7 - Microsoft's own response to Vista - mojuba
http://www.windowsvienna.com/

======
timr
You don't want to know how _this_ sausage is made.

------
aceregen
Check the footnotes: "We are not affiliated to Microsoft Corporation."

That is not M$'s response.

~~~
mojuba
I suppose that's about Geekpedia, the team itself is part of MS obviously - or
otherwise how could they possibly use Microsoft's trademarks?

------
endlessvoid94
Are they just taking that domain so MS is forced to buy it from them?

I don't understand how this is related to Microsoft officially.

~~~
neilc
It isn't related to Microsoft officially -- at best, it seems to be a news
site for information about the next Windows release.

------
pius
Nice find, hadn't heard about this.

